# Eclipse JAR von Projekt erstellen



## rull_ger (4. Januar 2007)

Moin, 


ich habe ein Problem beim Erstellen einer Jar Datei von einem Java Projekt heraus. 
ICh habe es mit dem normalen jar export, sowie auch mit FatJar probiert. Es wird keine brauchbare Jar Datei erstellt. 

Das Problem liegt meiner Meinung daran, dass ich 15 externe Libraries aus einem VErzeichnis c:\Pos\... eingebunden habe. Nur da muß ich denke ich beim exportieren irgendwo den CLASSPATH setzen.

Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen in dem Bereich gemacht?

Wäre super, wenn Ihr ne Lösung kennt, wie ich die Jar zum laufen bringen könnte. 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## KlaDi (4. Januar 2007)

Externe Jars zu verwenden die man einfach nur zum Buildpath hinzufügt, führen oftmals zu Problemen, wie ich selbst schon gemerkt habe.

Probier doch mal aus ob es geht, wenn Du die externen Jars in Dein Projekt importierst.
Leg Dir einfach in Deinem Projekt nen Ordner z.B. Libs an und importiere Deine Jars mit File-> Import -> File System.
Dann noch unter Buildpath prüfen, das die Jars aus Deinem Projekt verwendet werden und nicht mehr die externen.
Danach noch in der MANIFEST.MF unter dem Reiter Runtime bei CLASSPATH die Jars aus dem Projekt hinzufügen und darauf achten, das dort auch eine Library mit dem Namen . ist.

Danach den Export nochmal versuchen.

Gruß KlaDi.


----------



## rull_ger (4. Januar 2007)

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort! 

Eine Sache verstehe ich aber nicht so ganz!

ICh habe ein Manifest datei erzeugt! Da steht aber nur drin:

Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: StartController


Da füge ich dann den Class path dazu. Aber ich weiß nicht mehr, wie das genau geht?
war das so?

CLASS-PATH: 
test.jar
test2.jar
....



und was meinst DU, das dort auch eine Library mit dem Namen . ist

VIelen dank schonmal für Deine Hilfe

Grüße


----------



## rull_ger (4. Januar 2007)

Hey KlaDI!! 
DU bist ja e Meenzer Kolleesch ;-)

Komme auch aus Mainz. Also wohn nicht mehr da. 

Aber iss ja lustig


----------



## KlaDi (4. Januar 2007)

Hi rull,

Du hast anscheinend keine RCP-Anwendung erstellt (davon war ich ausgegangen, sorry mein Fehler). Denn meine MANIFEST.MF gehört zu einer RCP-Anwendung und da habe ich dann, wenn ich diese in Eclipse öffne mehrere Reiter unten.

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja diese Seite etwas mehr weiter: http://wiki.eclipse.org/index.php/Plug-in_Development_Environment

Dort ist aber auch nicht viel mehr erklärt als das, was ich bereits geschrieben habe.

Ansonsten könntest Du noch versuchen in Deine MANIFEST.MF die Jars per Hand einzutragen. Das sollte ca. so aussehen:

```
ClassPath: .,
 lib/test.jar,
 lib/test2.jar
```

lib ist dabei der Ordner in den Du Deine externen Jars importiert hast.
Inwiefern das richtig ist kann ich Dir aber leider nicht sagen.

Gruß KlaDi.

PS: Ich bin aber ursprünglich aus Berlin


----------

